# BCLK change from XMP



## MagnuTron (Mar 7, 2016)

So guys.. We all know that certain XMP profiles will change your BCLK, but how do we know which speeds and profiles?

From what I read, DDR4 starts changing BCLK once you go over 2400MHz, but how can we be sure?

Also: Let's fx say a i5-6500 was fitted with RAM that forced BCLK to 125 or so. If one did not correct the multiplier, you would experience an overclock, whether it be stable or not.. Correct?


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 7, 2016)

I think a lot of that would depend on which board you're using.
Now that I recall;I set XMP to 2800 with no bclk rising.
on..AsRock z170 board.


----------



## vega22 (Mar 7, 2016)

i think it really depends vendor to vendor as some have different blk on different multi.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Mar 7, 2016)

Depends on the BIOS.

Intel was not impressed with the 4.5+ GHz i3 6100/6320s... The newer BIOSes don't allow it.


Really getting annoying that they are refusing to make an i3k...


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 7, 2016)

Typically it is 3K on up..........but as was mentioned earlier, it depends on the MFG/BIOS.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 7, 2016)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Depends on the BIOS.
> 
> *Intel was not impressed with the 4.5+ GHz i3 6100/6320s... The newer BIOSes don't allow it.*
> 
> ...



^This X1000


----------



## nedooo (Mar 8, 2016)

Things are more and more annoying on OC scene...


----------



## MagnuTron (Mar 8, 2016)

Alright so if it's up to the MFG, I guess I would be able to contact a MFG and ask what their board allows? Unless of course it also has something to do with the specific kit. Fx 2 different 2800MHz kits, one changes BCLK and the other doesn't? Anyone got any experience on that?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Or get a new Motherboard that allows overclocking of locked chips.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...tel-non-k-bclk-oc-limits.220703/#post-3427671


----------



## MagnuTron (Mar 8, 2016)

Let's stay focused on my question here !


----------



## nedooo (Mar 8, 2016)

I just don't want to watch this tread


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2016)

MadsMagnus said:


> So guys.. We all know that certain XMP profiles will change your BCLK, but how do we know which speeds and profiles?
> 
> From what I read, DDR4 starts changing BCLK once you go over 2400MHz, but how can we be sure?
> 
> Also: Let's fx say a i5-6500 was fitted with RAM that forced BCLK to 125 or so. If one did not correct the multiplier, you would experience an overclock, whether it be stable or not.. Correct?



I actually own a i5 6500 and I have ordered 4 sticks of corsair vengeance LPX 3000Mhz, I have a Asus Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard.
Saturday I should have all parts and can build my new PC. I'm also wondering this if the 3000Mhz XMP profile setting messes with my CPU speed.
I don't mind if it's faster than stock, as long as it stays cool and stable then.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2016)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Intel was not impressed with the 4.5+ GHz i3 6100/6320s... The newer BIOSes don't allow it.



Luckily I already bought my new motherboard a while ago, if it runs fine, I don't need to update the BIOS.
Would I still be able to set/run the memory at 3000MHz after BIOS update?


----------



## MagnuTron (Mar 8, 2016)

Let me know how it reacts P4-630.

But yeah, if somebody would answer my latest question, that would be gr8


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 8, 2016)

What you can do....
Is google board name + Bios
Then click the images tab 
Also you can look on Hwbot to see what people did.
There's also reviews.


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 8, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Luckily I already bought my new motherboard a while ago, if it runs fine, I don't need to update the BIOS.
> Would I still be able to set/run the memory at 3000MHz after BIOS update?



I've seen 3000MHz kits set the BCLK to 127Mhz on a couple different boards, though they were all X99. It was completely unable to boot at those settings on both an MSI and ASRock board, but an ASUS had no problems. 2666 and 2800MHz shouldn't screw with the BCLK from what I remember, though I do admit I haven't done anything with Skylake and these things could have all changed.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 8, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> I've seen 3000MHz kits set the BCLK to 127Mhz on a couple different boards, though they were all X99. It was completely unable to boot at those settings on both an MSI and ASRock board, but an ASUS had no problems. 2666 and 2800MHz shouldn't screw with the BCLK from what I remember, though I do admit I haven't done anything with Skylake and these things could have all changed.


it did change. That was x99 that did that on some boards. It will not do that on skylake.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 9, 2016)

@Fouquin  I do have an Asus board, Z170 Pro Gaming to be exactly.
I hope I can run my 3000MHz memory at it's rated speed with or without BCLK overclock.

So you think I can run my memory at 3000MHz XMP without overclocking the BCLK @EarthDog ?


----------



## little cat (Mar 9, 2016)

Cant You just enable one of the XMP profiles . not to change the base clock ?
Which is the mobo ?











It is for DDR3
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell/2


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> @Fouquin  I do have an Asus board, Z170 Pro Gaming to be exactly.
> I hope I can run my 3000MHz memory at it's rated speed with or without BCLK overclock.
> 
> So you think I can run my memory at 3000MHz XMP without overclocking the BCLK @EarthDog ?



Yes, enable xmp profile, done. Again, since it's skylake it will not raise bclk.


----------



## MagnuTron (Mar 9, 2016)

I have been talking to an ASRock support dude the last couple of days, and from what we both are reading, and from what you guys are writing - Skylake chips do NOT up BCLK along with XMP profiles. X99 on the other hand, do.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 9, 2016)

MadsMagnus said:


> I have been talking to an ASRock support dude the last couple of days, and from what we both are reading, and from what you guys are writing - Skylake chips do NOT up BCLK along with XMP profiles. X99 on the other hand, do.


Correct. that was confirmed earlier (post 17 and 20). 

X99 will only do it, on most boards (not all, but wouldn't bet my life on that) with 3000 MHz and above.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 10, 2016)

I would talk to Nick Shih.He's the one who knows 
He's around sometimes, too 
PS: I see JJ


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)

It seems my BCLK went up a little after setting the memory at XMP 3000MHz speed:







Very happy with my new build!
CPU runs around 20 degrees C idle!


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 11, 2016)

That is unusual, but it didn't go to 125 is the point.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> That is unusual, but it didn't go to 125 is the point.



Well I can run my memory at it's 3000MHz rated speed, although with a small CPU OC but it runs fine! 
I'm very happy with my new build and the CPU runs sooo cool at just 20 degrees idle!! (my livingroom temperature!)

Can't only not play games on it yet since I have no money at the moment for a new videocard yet, but it will come, gaming on my ROG laptop for now.


----------



## little cat (Mar 11, 2016)

2%  overclock is not overclock


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 11, 2016)

There is a typical variance (spread spectrum) but that is usually .5 BCLK give or take from 100MHz. So much more above that, which 102 clearly is, would be overclocking. Be it 2% or 20% its over stock speeds. @P4-630 - If you disable XMP does it drop back closer to 100 BCLK? 

I haven't seen a board do that before...but its no big deal. As we said, its X99 that uses the straps as their memory multiplier doesn't work/go that high on many (all?) X99 boards. Z170 does not have straps so its pure memory multiplier to reach these clocks.



P4-630 said:


> I'm very happy with my new build and the CPU runs sooo cool at just 20 degrees idle!! (my livingroom temperature!)


Idle temps are pretty irrelevant. The sensors on the chips are not very accurate at idle, but get more accurate as they get closer to the TJmax. Also, you can't idle at your ambient temps. Physics and Thermodynamics deem that impossible.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> There is a typical variance (spread spectrum) but that is usually .5 BCLK give or take from 100MHz. So much more above that, which 102 clearly is, would be overclocking. Be it 2% or 20% its over stock speeds. @P4-630 - If you disable XMP does it drop back closer to 100 BCLK?
> 
> I haven't seen a board do that before...but its no big deal. As we said, its X99 that uses the straps as their memory multiplier doesn't work/go that high on many (all?) X99 boards. Z170 does not have straps so its pure memory multiplier to reach these clocks.
> 
> Idle temps are pretty irrelevant. The sensors on the chips are not very accurate at idle, but get more accurate as they get closer to the TJmax. Also, you can't idle at your ambient temps. Physics and Thermodynamics deem that impossible.



So you say RealTemp and the UEFI are giving me incorrect temps?
I'm using Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut thermal grease with 212 Evo cooler and scythe fan running at 1300rpm.






 
It's 20 degrees in my livingroom.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 11, 2016)

I am saying the SENSORS are not accurate on idle. Again, it is IMPOSSIBLE with ambient cooling to be at or below ambient temperatures. Think about it... even at idle, that CPU is still using power, so how could it possibly be at ambient temperatures (or below as your minimums show)? This is basic Physics and Thermodynamics.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> I am saying the SENSORS are not accurate on idle. Again, it is IMPOSSIBLE with ambient cooling to be at or below ambient temperatures. Think about it... even at idle, that CPU is still using power, so how could it possibly be at ambient temperatures (or below as your minimums show)? This is basic Physics and Thermodynamics.



Because there is a fan blowing cold air through the cooler at a constant 1300rpm!
If I set a fan in my livingroom it would be cooler if I sit in front of that fan as well.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 11, 2016)

There is a fan blowing AMBIENT air through the cooler. You cannot get it cooler than ambient.

The reason why you feel cooler when a fan blows on you: https://www.google.com/webhp?source..._th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=why does a fan cool you down

Or if you are lazy - 



> The moving air over perspiration carries the heat away from the skin and evaporates the perspiration that is cooling.



I assume you can now see the difference between the two and how unrelated it actually is.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> There is a fan blowing AMBIENT air through the cooler. You cannot get it cooler than ambient.
> 
> The reason why you feel cooler when a fan blows on you: https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=why does a fan cool you down
> 
> ...



Anyways, the main thing is that I'm happy with it!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> I am saying the SENSORS are not accurate on idle. Again, it is IMPOSSIBLE with ambient cooling to be at or below ambient temperatures. Think about it... even at idle, that CPU is still using power, so how could it possibly be at ambient temperatures (or below as your minimums show)? This is basic Physics and Thermodynamics.



So what does this say?


 

That I should add 12 degrees above the 20s I got now and that the actual temp on core 0 is 32 then?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 11, 2016)

It doesn't tell you how much to offset for idle accuracy. It shows how many degrees C the temps moved in the test.

Again, IDLE TEMPS DO NOT MATTER. The sensors are NOT accurate at idle. Load temps are what matters. Ignore idle. 


Also, this isn't your thread, I just noticed. You hijacked this guy's thread, LOL! You may want to reach out to the mods and see if they will split your posts off into its own thread....


----------

